# Talbot headlights stolen



## stendec (Jan 26, 2007)

At sometime this morning both headlights were stolen from my Autohomes Landliner motorhome, 1992 Talbot Express based. It was parked on my drive, locked and the gates were closed. The thief obviously knew what he was doing as the radiator grill, indicator lights and screws were lying on the ground. Just the headlights and a piece of trim from the top of the grill are missing. Does anyone know where I can get replacement headlights, I understand they are difficult to obtain?
Only got it's new MOT two weeks ago.
Stendec


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
There are some on ebay for sale today.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that stendec,I had Headlights stole of my Renault espace once :!:

*Very* Annoying.

This people may be able to help......www.delfindesigns.co.uk/


----------



## stendec (Jan 26, 2007)

*Talbot Express headlights stolen*

Thanks Ron and Phil. Checking the ones on Ebay, £75 to £100 each. Wondering how to secure the new ones to stop them getting stolen.
Sadly Delfin don't seem to stock them.
Not sure how they're held in place. Are there springs holding them?
Stendec


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> There are some on ebay for sale today.


Are you sure that these aren't yours? If they are difficult to obtain then they have a value on ebay and whoever took them knew what they were doing (unlike a lot of car thieving scrotes).

not saying that the ones on ebay are stolen - just a thought; it is a possibility


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry mate, I thought they would of stocked *All* things Talbot.
As for fixing I can't really help you,but I bet your worried it will happen again !!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Best advice would be to purchase an etching kit, and have your chassis number etched into the lens.

You could then do all the glass and plastic windows as well for security.

At least they would then be worthless to a potential thief intending to sell them!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

They stopped making replacements for a while over past couple of years (can't remember where I read this)

However, it also said they would start up again. Vague idea that the name www.no1gear.com came up too.

Glue the bu**ers in!


----------



## Garber (Aug 17, 2010)

*Talbot express headlights*

I know I'm late with this post and I'm sure lots of people already know that old Leyand 45 headlights are the same as fitted to talbot express vans
the part numbers are:

AELBO15- L H HEADLIGHT

AELBO16 - R H HEADLIGHT

hope this helps


----------

